# No flag up the top!



## jockm

Hi! I have only just discovered there is a south america section to the expatforum. There is no flag or link at the top of the webpage to indicate this exists - is it possible to include one? I'm sure it would get more traffic if people knew it existed (or am I missing something?!).


----------



## Isabel5

jockm said:


> Hi! I have only just discovered there is a south america section to the expatforum. There is no flag or link at the top of the webpage to indicate this exists - is it possible to include one? I'm sure it would get more traffic if people knew it existed (or am I missing something?!).


Excellent idea. AARP has been running articles about future info on Equador. Best that this site keep up on a good market out there for relocation/ex-pats.


----------

